# Burstner i660 Control Panel Battery test stopped working



## johnnyp2269 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a Burstner i660. It has a control panel above the door with the number IT991 on it.

Theres a rocker switch that lets you test the batteries, both the cab and the leisure battery. All used to work, today, the leasure battery test lights up the panel, but theres no reading... The cab battery switch does not even light up... 

Its not the meter, as if you press the water level switch, then the meter reads correctly. I am assuming being as its just stopped working theres a fuse somewhere... anyone ideas?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This link shows the IT991 as an option in section 4 so may be of some help;
http://www.acpasion.net/foro/archiv...uales/Schaudt_Electroblock_EBL99_G_Ingles.pdf

Sorry if it is nothing like you have got in your MH


----------

